
Meet Fitbit’s newest device, the Fitbit Ionic smartwatch - brandonb
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/08/meet-fitbits-newest-device-the-fitbit-ionic-smartwatch/
======
gnicholas
Looking forward to seeing how the watch turns out, as well as how its features
(battery life!) prod Apple to make their watch better.

I was surprised to hear that the Fitbit Coach only includes certain workouts,
and charges a subscription fee for others. A one-time charge I could
understand, but monthly payments seems a bit much.

